

Arizona governor signs immigration bill - awa
http://www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/04/23/obama.immigration/index.html

======
CWuestefeld
Those who get fired up over "illegal immigrants" have obviously never seen the
insides of the immigration process. With all of the minutiae and red tape it's
incredibly easy to find oneself on the wrong side of the law, even with the
best of intentions. The complex requirements have so many traps and pitfalls
that even the most earnest applicant can make a mistake that renders himself
illegal.

------
roboneal
Simple solution: Make it MUCH easier to legally immigrate or work temporarily
here.

Hire more INS workers, reduce backlogs, etc. but punish SEVERELY anyone who
circumvents the improved process.

No excuses.

